# Question for the seasoned beaver trapper.



## River_Rat86 (Dec 1, 2012)

Situation: Im trapping a creek that another guy has taken one 50# beaver out of and is no longer trapping it. There is 20-30 trees down 2 feed beds and one dam within a quarter mile. Also has dozens of runs along the bank.

Questions. Could one large beaver do all this work? Are there usually more than one in an area like this? What are.the best sets to use? I currently have 7 conibears placed in the water on what appeared to be the freshest slides. i have no lure or bait of any sort. Thank You, Kenny.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

with beaver there is usually at least a mated pair, with all that activity is there fresh sign after the 50 pounder was caught?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I don't trap them, but I caught 27 muskrats out of a pond the size of the infield of a baseball diamond "in Illinois"... it only had two muskrat houses... make a set on the feeder beds if it's legal... get some Lure!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't trap beaver but I have heard if you pull some sticks out of the dam to allow water out a beaver will fix the "leak" quickly. If the leak is fixed the next morning they are still in the area. Check your local laws before doing so to make sure you are allowed to legally alter the dam.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> I don't trap beaver but I have heard if you pull some sticks out of the dam to allow water out a beaver will fix the "leak" quickly. If the leak is fixed the next morning they are still in the area. Check your local laws before doing so to make sure you are allowed to legally alter the dam.


like Mick105 said check your laws, it's illegal in a lot of states to disturb a damn


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

All this talk about beavers has got me excited....I think I might try and get some this year. Does anyone have a Castor Lure they would recommend? I have heard good things about Blackies Blend. Thoughts???


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Tail Slapper? I don't know, not many beaver here.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Mick105 said:


> All this talk about beavers has got me excited....I think I might try and get some this year. Does anyone have a Castor Lure they would recommend? I have heard good things about Blackies Blend. Thoughts???


I thought you were going someplace else when I started reading........................LOL


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm that it took so long for someone to mention that.... aside from the pun I still would like to get everyone's thoughts about Castor Lures.


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

Dobbins backbreaker, and woodchipper. They worked great for me last year. They also worked on muskrat ponds after i got the majority of muskrats out, in a cubby set. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I've heard a lot of good things about Backbreaker and was going to try that a long with tail slapper. I have never heard of the woodchipper but I really haven't looked into beaver trapping at all.


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

Woodchipper is more of a food lure. Worked great for the ones you missed with castor sets, and the ones that have been schooled by others. I tried others last year but dobbins lure is the goto lure. He also will throw in test lures if you tell him you yote hunt, or fox hunt. Deal with him direct.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wallydvr (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.trapperman.com/lure.html
Dobbins lures

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Its usally houses you cant disturb but check to make sure. Around the damn there will be a slide or damn crossing of some kind. Use a #4 foot and set a drowning set on the slide or where legal on the damn. If you can remove part of the damn do it and set 330's on all the slides around the damn. Kaatz Bros. castor lure is what I like and recommend,when I get beavers i harvest their castor gland and use it also.

Good Luck.


----------

